# Wilkes County



## K80 (Oct 3, 2009)

Yall havin any luck?  All the rain has our plots lookin really good.


----------



## Jubal (Oct 4, 2009)

We didn't get the plots in until last weekend but they are already up really nice.  My cousin hunted yesterday evening, saw 4 does and 2 bucks.  One was a shooter but at 75 yards.  Other than that we haven't bow hunted this year.  But, we all (4 of us) will be there for muzzleloader!

Let's keep this thread going, good to see you back K80.

Good luck in Wilkes!


----------



## neo550 (Oct 9, 2009)

I saw 3 does opening day bow season, that's it so far.


----------



## Jubal (Oct 12, 2009)

just got  back from 3 days of muzzleloader.  saw many deer, no shooter bucks so I smoked me a doe.

anybody get in on the muzzleloader opener?


----------



## BIGWALK (Oct 13, 2009)

I am on the Taliaferro/ Wilkes line. I have only gone down once to do some quick scouting, but the place looks good. More sign than I have seen in years and acorns the size of quarters! I think it is gonna be a great year! Ill be down there in a week


----------



## K80 (Oct 17, 2009)

I've seen seven so far this am. Come on mister BIG!

A new member shot his first buck and first bow buck yesterday afternoon.  It was a decent 1.5 year old mainframe 10 with a kicker off the base.


----------



## K80 (Oct 17, 2009)

Make that 8 this am.


----------



## Arrow3 (Oct 17, 2009)

I got in the stand about 9 this morning on my Wilkes Club...Didn't see anything..


----------



## Dupree (Oct 18, 2009)

i will be in wilkes thursday through saturday. 

K80 yesterday with 3 folks out there was about 15 does and 25 bucks seen. Looking good this year. Hate to hear about the young one killed, but at least he got his first.


----------



## Jubal (Oct 18, 2009)

the weather man is a drunk!  I was pumped about Saturday and as you know the weather report was WRONG.  Rained ALL day.  Managed to see some does and small bucks.


----------



## K80 (Oct 18, 2009)

4x4powerstrokesd said:


> i will be in wilkes thursday through saturday.
> 
> K80 yesterday with 3 folks out there was about 15 does and 25 bucks seen. Looking good this year. Hate to hear about the young one killed, but at least he got his first.



Yea I this year should be much better than last year for us.  I saw 10 this am 3 were bucks, two of which were 8's one small and the other had about a 15" spread and around 7 or 8 inch tines I'd age him about 3.5.  


Did anyone shoot anything?  Were any of the bucks mature?  There were about three saw on our club that was about 3.5 or better on our side.  I saw two big bodies in one of our food plots at 6:15 saturday morning.


----------



## K80 (Oct 18, 2009)

Jubal said:


> the weather man is a drunk!  I was pumped about Saturday and as you know the weather report was WRONG.  Rained ALL day.  Managed to see some does and small bucks.



He must have been since he called for only 20% chance of rain.


----------



## neo550 (Oct 19, 2009)

I hunted one of our 100 acre tracks and saw 4 does Saturday morning and 1 spike Saturday evening. Sunday I saw 3 bucks and 2 does. The small bucks were chasing does gruntin.


----------



## Dupree (Oct 21, 2009)

Will not be hunting as my son has decided he wanted to join us on earth a few weeks early


----------



## Jubal (Oct 25, 2009)

my crew saw plenty of deer yesterday evening, they moved very well in the acorns.  cousin took a very nice 8 point, dropped him off at the taxidermist today.


----------



## Arrow3 (Oct 25, 2009)

I saw one in Wilkes this morning while hunting....Its the one in my avatar...


----------



## K80 (Oct 27, 2009)

A member of my club let a nice 10 or 11 walk yesterday afternoon.  The biggest buck he has seen at the club in 6 years but he said he wasn't big enough to earn a spot on the wall.  He said he was a very nice buck but had short g4's.


----------



## Jubal (Oct 27, 2009)

K80 said:


> A member of my club let a nice 10 or 11 walk yesterday afternoon.  The biggest buck he has seen at the club in 6 years but he said he wasn't big enough to earn a spot on the wall.  He said he was a very nice buck but had short g4's.



don't think I've ever heard someone say "short G4's"


----------



## Jubal (Nov 5, 2009)

My uncle has been hunting our lease all week, seen probably 5-6 shooters and took 1, a very nice 9 point who was checking a couple does.  The bucks have been on their feet this week just prowling and following some of the does but it doesn't appear they are in full rut just yet...no wide open chasing.  My dad and I are headed down this weekend for 7 days.  I sure hope we catch it just right.  

good luck everyone...and get in the woods!


----------



## Struttin'-n-Drummin' (Nov 8, 2009)

We saw 10 bucks on Saturday.  5 of them were chasing does.  Two of them were decent 8pts, but none were shot.  Seems they are on the move.


----------



## K80 (Nov 9, 2009)

There were over 30 seen on Friday monring, most were does.  Several bucks were chasing does this weekend.

This guy was killed by a member on my club. I'm hoping to see his daddy in a week or two.


----------



## Dupree (Nov 11, 2009)

im hoping they are still chasing/cruising this weekend. Havent been out this year. Ill be taking pics saturday morning and sunday morning from the stand and saturday afternoon i will be in the stand with my wife so i will have the camera on tripod filming.


----------



## Dupree (Nov 15, 2009)

i saw 22 deer this weekend. 14 does and 8 bucks. biggest buck was about 16" wide 2.5yr old 8.  i saw a 4 pointer (got video too) that im pretty sure was a 3.5 yr old and i told my wife not to shoot him and now im regretting it. he had a lot of mass and long main beams but he only had tines where a g2 would be that were about 8" long. several bucks i saw were cruising and looked very wore out. I didnt see any chasing. I watched three bucks feed with a lone doe and they never paid her any attention. I hope somebody else had better luck this weekend.


Steven, im 95% sure that we have one of the sheds from that deer at the cabin.


----------



## Jubal (Nov 15, 2009)

Dern, what a week.  Hunted Saturday-Friday 13th.  The rut kicked in on our place around the 1st when my uncle got his buck.  The weather was terrible Tuesday-Thursday...But, my dad and I both managed to score as well, both of us got a great 8 point.  His was grunting hard looking for what had to be his 2nd or 3rd doe to breed and so was mine.  Both had lost some weight and looked plum worn out.


----------



## grndhunt10 (Nov 18, 2009)

We hunted this past weekend and everyone in the woods saw deer moving real good. I shot a nice 8 pointer Saturday morning that was feeding with a lone doe, but he wasn't chasing, just hanging around. His hocks were all juiced up and neck swelling, but not blown up. My 12 year old son shot a doe Saturday afternoon and he also let a 5 or 6 pointer walk Sunday afternoon that was with a doe. He's only killed two deer and both were does, yet had enough restraint to let it  G(R)O(W). Now if we can get some of the older members to do that, we'll have it goin on! Two other small bucks were seen with does as well.


----------



## teehunter34 (Nov 23, 2009)

heading down tomorrow hoping for a good hunt for my 10 year old daughter. she wants to kill her first deer.  anyone down there this weekend. any movement. is the rut over.


----------



## Jubal (Nov 23, 2009)

teehunter34 said:


> heading down tomorrow hoping for a good hunt for my 10 year old daughter. she wants to kill her first deer.  anyone down there this weekend. any movement. is the rut over.



Our rut is over, at least any hot action is done.  We do see a weak second rut some years.  I suspect with the # of does I've seen this year a second rut will happen.  I'm gonna target about 5-7 days after that December full moon.

good luck!


----------



## Dupree (Dec 13, 2009)

anybody been hunting? I havent been since the the 14th and 15th of nov. Im gonna be out this weekend though.


----------



## Jubal (Dec 16, 2009)

Hunted this past weekend during the rain.  Figured if any second rut action was to happen it woulda been close to this weekend, I was right, saw a decent 8 chasing a doe, but I let him walk, needed a year or two.  So, I took another doe for the year on Sunday evening.  That'll wrap up my season for the year, been a great one!


----------



## Dupree (Dec 20, 2009)

between the 3 of us hunting 5 does and 2 coyotes were killed. Saw lots of does, but not many bucks which is unusual. One shooter buck was missed and a nice 9 pointer walked.


----------



## K80 (Dec 16, 2010)

Bumping this up from last year, it is amazing how much slower this year has been than last year.


----------

